# كتاب عن ZigBee شبكات للاستشعار اللاسلكي



## rosr45 (12 مارس 2010)

كتاب رائع وجديد عن ZigBee ماهو وكيف يعمل للمؤلف عصام سرحان ذياب 
الروابط هي
http://arabsh.com/l1ykpzrceutn.html

http://www.kutub.info/library/open.php?cat=5&book=5684
:6:


----------



## mhed500 (14 مارس 2010)

لقد بحث كثيرا عن مامعنى ZigBee وقد وجدته اخيرا وشكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع والمبدع حقا لانه من المواضيع النادرة باللغة العربية وشكرا لملتقى المهندسين على تقديمه الابداع العلمي المفيد


----------

